
What reading every fast food giant's autobiography taught me about success - smn1234
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/fast-food-autobiographies
======
JSeymourATL
Best Line: _Disney established the model for the post-McDonald’s world: Keep
it clean, keep it sunny, keep it safe.

America would never be the same_.

